# full bodysuits



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You're talking about a one piece. Otherwise known as the *** bag, fruit suit, gaper suit, fart bag, etc. Maybe they will be cool someday. Today isn't that day, tomorrow isn't looking good either...


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You're talking about a one piece. Otherwise known as the *** bag, fruit suit, gaper suit, fart bag, etc. Maybe they will be cool someday. Today isn't that day, tomorrow isn't looking good either...


:laugh::laugh: @ teh fruit suit


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL at the above.

but...

Burton makes one, you can check it out, let us know how it goes.
I've seen a few skiiers sporting them here on the 'local' 'hills'.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

HAHA OMG *** bag....These are just worn cus they are not very good looking and dont allow you to take your top layer off if you get warm.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

hahahaha, that's awesome. one piece suits remind me of the jumpsuits from bottle rocket.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Even if it is a Burton *** bag, it's still a *** bag. But hey, we need people to keep rockin' 'em so we can keep making fun of them...
















Remember to start 'em young...


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> You're talking about a one piece. Otherwise known as the *** bag, fruit suit, gaper suit, fart bag, etc. Maybe they will be cool someday. Today isn't that day, tomorrow isn't looking good either...


Not to stir up controversy (but do so a little bit), if I called a one-piece a "****** suit" what would think? 
I contend the term "*** bag" is no different. 

-sedition


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

sedition said:


> Not to stir up controversy (but do so a little bit), if I called one-piece a "****** suit" what would think?
> I contend the term "*** bag" is no different.
> 
> -sedition


Well, I know gay people who call 'em *** bags (pretty funny actually) but I can see your point. "***" doesn't necessarily have the derogatory context that the "n" term does, especially from a white cracka' like myself. I'll run with "fruitsuit" from this point...


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

wow didn't see that coming...

On a brighter note the onesie is always a good source of amusement on the mountain!
I bought my gf a pair of Section Bib pants and she was afraid she'd get made fun of also
but I let her know that the bib and the onesie are in two totally different categories!


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

the funny thing is that you dont see any boarders wearing that only skiers...wow


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

lol the reason why i liked the idea of it is because it completely keeps snow out. i feel like a powder skirt from a jacket wouldnt work well enough if i fell really hard...


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> lol the reason why i liked the idea of it is because it completely keeps snow out. i feel like a powder skirt from a jacket wouldnt work well enough if i fell really hard...


Works quite well especially if you can attach it to your pants 
I've found that with an Azzpad, the skirt rides up, but once I've switched to pants that had loops for the jacket's skirt...no problems


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Well, I know gay people who call 'em *** bags (pretty funny actually) but I can see your point. "***" doesn't necessarily have the derogatory context that the "n" term does, especially from a white cracka' like myself. I'll run with "fruitsuit" from this point...


Black people call each other "******." That does not mean it is ok for white people to use that term. which you point out.
Likewise, just b/c gay people use the word "***" dosn't mean it is NOT offensive when straight people do it. 

And I might also point out that term "fruitsuit" invoke the same essence of discrimation that "*** bag" does, but just with a less offensive word. It would be comparable to calling a 1-peice a "***** suit" instead of a "****** suit. Both smack of racism.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

sedition said:


> Not to stir up controversy (but do so a little bit), if I called a one-piece a "****** suit" what would think?
> I contend the term "*** bag" is no different.
> 
> -sedition


.
It doesn't rhyme nice like *** bag does, and when you use the term *** I'm assuming your using in the context of a cigarette or a bundle of sticks, right?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> when you use the term *** I'm assuming your using in the context of a cigarette or a bundle of sticks, right?


If it was 1652, or we lived in the UK, then that interpratation might hold water, otherwise...


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the clarification councilor.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

YOur so cool sedition....not


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

lol the pic climbz has shows the guy with the full body suit + fanny pack


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

If I had an 80's neon space suit, I'd ware it, fart in it to keep warm but would have to be careful not to get a hole in it. It would be ridicules hucking in such a suit. Now if only I could do a 65+ foot huck and had such a space suit...I'd be a gay muther trucker laughing my a$$ off.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Jib*stick said:


> YOur so cool sedition....not


We can't all be a rock star like you.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd like to find one of the old Trench Coat style coats that Descente used to make. It would be cool to fly down the hill with my coat tail flapping in the breeze.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Turbomarco said:


> lol the pic climbz has shows the guy with the full body suit + fanny pack


His boots and skis matched too. He was a proud to rock that fruit suit for sure.

Sedition, I'll give you the concession on "*** bag", but not on the other. You can continue to make and issue out of it or not. Up to you...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

sounds like someone struck a nerve.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Sedition, I'll give you the concession on "*** bag", but not on the other. You can continue to make and issue out of it or not. Up to you...


Naw, I made my point. If we disagree, that's cool.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

T.J. said:


> sounds like someone struck a nerve.


I lived in Tennessee for two years. My best friend was black. Two weeks before we moved back up North, his families' house was ransacked, and their dog was shot and killed.

A friend in college had to have plastic surgey on his face becuase 5 people gay-bashed him with baseball bats. He ended up with a fracuted jaw, eye socket, and skull. He is lukcy to be alive. 

Hence, I'm not too cool with the whole racsim/homophobia tip.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

sedition said:


> I lived in Tennessee for two years. My best friend was black. Two weeks before we moved back up North, his families' house was ransacked, and their dog was shot and killed.
> 
> A friend in college had to have plastic surgey on his face becuase 5 people gay-bashed him with baseball bats. He ended up with a fracuted jaw, eye socket, and skull. He is lukcy to be alive.
> 
> Hence, I'm not too cool with the whole racsim/homophobia tip.



I totally hear you on that and definitely agree, but you gotta take it in cotext sometimes... he wasn't using it as a slur towards people specifically, and although in appropriate it wasn't meant to be malicious. I have many black, gay, asian, jewish (i'm a jew) friends and to be fair we can all make fun of ourselves and laugh about things sometimes. It's when someone straight out directly insults someone without knowing them that it becomes a problem. 

At the end of the day I see both sides to this and it's good to be able to agree to disagree and move on!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

sedition said:


> I lived in Tennessee for two years. My best friend was black. Two weeks before we moved back up North, his families' house was ransacked, and their dog was shot and killed.
> 
> A friend in college had to have plastic surgey on his face becuase 5 people gay-bashed him with baseball bats. He ended up with a fracuted jaw, eye socket, and skull. He is lukcy to be alive.
> 
> Hence, I'm not too cool with the whole racsim/homophobia tip.


Understandable for sure my friend. I'm not into that whole sort of thing either.



lisevolution said:


> I totally hear you on that and definitely agree, but you gotta take it in cotext sometimes... he wasn't using it as a slur towards people specifically, and although in appropriate it wasn't meant to be malicious. I have many black, gay, asian, jewish (i'm a jew) friends and to be fair we can all make fun of ourselves and laugh about things sometimes. It's when someone straight out directly insults someone without knowing them that it becomes a problem.
> 
> At the end of the day I see both sides to this and it's good to be able to agree to disagree and move on!


Agreed as well. Killclimbz doesn't strike me as a gay basher or a racist at all, but simply used terminology that has been given to such pieces of equipment. I have always lived in a very white, and somewhat sheltered area in Colorado but I do have 1 gay friend and a few black friends. My gay friend is an avid skier and he will call one of those pieces a *** bag all day long, as in his eyes a *** is just a gay person that even he can't stand, so in lamens terms and from my experience the term is offensive to most gay people only if used in a hateful way. In all reality, they replaced the word "lame" or "stupid" with *** because it rhymes with bag.... Somewhat harmless but could be offensive. It could be called a dousche suit also, but if somebody on the board liked to wash the inside of their ass with a hose, it could be offensive. Just like me, poor, white, in a tiny house, in a trailer town (atleast I have a house :laugh but there are many people that could call me white trash, *******, backwoods, In-bred Jed etc. If any of those terms or similar are used on the board I don't take any offense either and could even laugh with you. If somebody actually got out of hand with durogatory comments on a hateful level I'm sure they would be banned, moderator or not.


And with that said, yeah, I sometimes drink beer at 8 am like a white trash *******, gay people are a little feminine hence the comment fruit suit, and ok black people like chicken (Snoop Dogg was at a five star restaraunt on his show the other day and made them cook him some wings), and sometimes people of the Jewish religion are really good with money. Stereotypes exist due to observation, but aren't always meant to be harmful.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Killclimbz doesn't strike me as a gay basher or a racist at all, but simply used terminology that has been given to such pieces of equipment.


No, no, no. I never accused, or meant to insuate in ANYWAY that Killclimbz was racist, etc. My point was ONLY the (common) double-standard that culture has in regards to use of racial jokes and gay jokes.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

We got you Sedition and I think we're all on the same page!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

lol @ fruit suit


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

screw what people think, wear a full bodysuit if you want. snowboarding is starting to be more of a fashion show then a sport.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If you looked at the pictures, it was't snowboarders wearing them but skiers. You keep wearing your one piece if you like. I will NOT!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Grimdog said:


> If you looked at the pictures, it was't snowboarders wearing them but skiers. You keep wearing your one piece if you like. I will NOT!


Everytime I see a "Uni" I think of A Christmas Story...

Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

sedition said:


> Not to stir up controversy (but do so a little bit), if I called a one-piece a "****** suit" what would think?
> I contend the term "*** bag" is no different.
> 
> -sedition


Wow....what would he think of next.


----------



## BiggerThanYours (Dec 3, 2007)

i think that they're kinda cute :laugh:









:cheeky4:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> This one shot on a "gaper day" is pretty damn funny ....and the guy is damn good boarder too....
> YouTube - Snowfashion


@ 1:04 and onward..SO. FUNY.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah, that T bar stunt had me rolling....:laugh:


Yeah, I *so* want to try that next time I am out


----------

